# VIVID Is a good phone but it seem so little supported



## Hovadrive (Sep 19, 2012)

Is it that its harder than other HTC phone to build custom ROMS ? like for instance there are no custom ROM with Sense 4
and sense been out a while now.
Any DEV care to lighten me on this please a?


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hovadrive said:


> Is it that its harder than other HTC phone to build custom ROMS ? like for instance there are no custom ROM with Sense 4
> and sense been out a while now.
> Any DEV care to lighten me on this please a?


well...if you read...you would know that we don't have sense 4 because it does not support our ril (basically what gives us service on phones) so there really is no workaround or fix cause it does not support us...

Just a well known fact for us vivids

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZeRo2o9 (Nov 6, 2011)

What does support our ril? Anything but a custom stock rom

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

ZeRo2o9 said:


> What does support our ril? Anything but a custom stock rom
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


3.6 sensation roms...cm9 and cm10 did..although both cm9 and cm10 did not have working in call Mic for att users (att added in extra coding fo prevent these roms) but in call Mic worked for all other carriers

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZeRo2o9 (Nov 6, 2011)

mg2195 said:


> 3.6 sensation roms...cm9 and cm10 did..although both cm9 and cm10 did not have working in call Mic for att users (att added in extra coding fo prevent these roms) but in call Mic worked for all other carriers
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


You think its kernel related? I bet I know who would be able to fix it. Don't know if they would be willing to tho

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

ZeRo2o9 said:


> You think its kernel related? I bet I know who would be able to fix it. Don't know if they would be willing to tho
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


have no idea...if I had to guess I would say its framework related though...that's where most things service wise are located...synergy worked on it for months and never got it...if you know someone...and they're willing then tell em to try and get cm9 or cm10 for us...but its not gonna be easy..

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZeRo2o9 (Nov 6, 2011)

There's some guys on the evo 3d forum that could get it. But idk if they'd even want to since they don't have the phone. I think I may try to ask for help

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

It will take a while..but I'm going to be making a rom... I stated that in another thread I'm fairly sure

Edit:
I told people that I would make a jelly bean rom. It will probably be based on a One phones rom, I think they run jb.. I'll do some searching


----------



## ZeRo2o9 (Nov 6, 2011)

I posted on xda that a dev for the 3d told me in call mic fix has been implemented into cyanogenmod. Think that's what we need for our vivid?

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

The ril thing pisses me off. I don't get why are phones have this shit. The damn skyrocket has identical hardware and no RIL issues, in fact it's officially supported by the cyanogenmod team! I can't help but think HTC were the ones that decided to lock this phone down, they already lock down all their devices too much. The s off thing is a joke. I never even heard of s off till I bought an HTC device.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

cor-master said:


> The ril thing pisses me off. I don't get why are phones have this shit. The damn skyrocket has identical hardware and no RIL issues, in fact it's officially supported by the cyanogenmod team! I can't help but think HTC were the ones that decided to lock this phone down, they already lock down all their devices too much. The s off thing is a joke.	I never even heard of s off till I bought an HTC device.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


not the same hardware...Sky Rocket has a Qualcomm MSM8260 Snapdragon chipset, our Vivid has a Qualcomm APQ8060 Snapdragon chipset...a simple google searcch can provide you with that info...

i am working on cm10 for the vivid though...picking up where synergy left off...kinda, I've already fixed the home button...but getting audio to work is a pain in the ass...sms works and calls go through, but since audio doesnt work you cant hear the other line and they cant hear you...made some progress with audio though...and now it just seems like its having cpu buffering issues...at least thats what the logcat seems to say


----------



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

Well good luck hopefully you can find a breakthrough on the in call mic issues. If this thing had cm, it would be better than a nexus imo

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

